# Wiring my highsider



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i had a switch panel very similar where the switches started failing in short order  not saying yours is the same exact just similar :-/ keeping the switches dry helped the next batch but even they didnt last that long and for 70 something bucks i paid for the switch panel i felt kinda ripped [smiley=cloud.gif] better sealed replacement switches were gonna run about 30 bucks a piece so theres another 100 + bucks in to lighting  use atleast 10 ga. for the accessory plug and 14-16 ga. for other items  the troller should get 6 ga with 8 ga being the absolute smallest ga. i would consider


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

You'd be better off with a different design like the weatherdeck series from blue sea systems for a couple reasons: First because they are quality pieces, and second because their design kinda shield the switches from sticking out and accidently getting turned on/off if you hit it with your leg. The design you are showing has the toggles sticking out and would be prone to that, or worse yet, breakage. 










You can spend a few sheckles and get one with breakers built in, so you never have to worry about having a spare fuse while you're out in no-man's land: http://bluesea.com/category/62/27/productline/118

Or you can get one for standard blade fuses which are a lot cheaper: http://bluesea.com/category/62/27/productline/119


----------

